# Safety Factor - Please guide and Help me



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends,

I'm having trouble understanding what Safety Factor of a glass aquarium is and just wanted to request you to please guide and help me regarding this.

My Tank is going to be 6.5 Feet Long x 2.5 Feet Wide x 1.75 Feet Tall and I'm going to use a 12mm Glass for it.

Kindly guide me if a 12mm Glass will be safe enough (as I have 2 year old babies at home) and how do I calculate the safety factor for this tank. Also what will that Safety factor mean practically.

Please guide me Friends.
Thanks a lot !
Regards to all !
Kush


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

According to THIS and THIS you should be fine. I'm sure someone you has done something like this will chime in. Good luck and post us some pictures.


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Veloth said:


> According to THIS and THIS you should be fine. I'm sure someone you has done something like this will chime in. Good luck and post us some pictures.


Thanks a lot for caring and for the kind guidance. I guess we'll have to wait for a few more replys.. Thanks again !


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

Are you building this yourself? In engineering terms, safety factor is the overkill of the design.


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

Safety factor does not depend on the tank glass alone. You have to look at it from ground up to the top. The load bearing factor of the floor, the aquarium stand capacity to bear loads without warping, even how well does the aquarium top fit. Pay equal attention to each factor.

While making the tank, you must pay attention to the glass preparation. It is common practice to use Kerosene before marking the glass for the cutting. You have to remove all trace of that before you start to silicone the glass. Next you will have sharp edges on the glass these have to be carefully grounded away before making your tank. This job is best done outdoors using flowing water to deal with glass particles and wearing protective gear to save yourself from accidents.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I know some one used 18 mm on a 6ft by 6ft, 1.5 ft deep tank.


----------

